# cheapest/fastest/easiest swap to B12



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Everywhere I go it's always SR20DE, SR20DE, but I wanna know from the TRUE Nissan enthusiasts, what's the best swap to do in a GA16i B12?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

1989SentraOK said:


> Everywhere I go it's always SR20DE, SR20DE, but I wanna know from the TRUE Nissan enthusiasts, what's the best swap to do in a GA16i B12?


i think alot of people will tell you that the ca18de is easiest...aside from changing the b12's cable clutch to a hydraulic clutch for the ca18de; its been said the ca18 shares motor mounts, linkage and so on...probobly making this the easiest way to go...

as far as cheapest, fastest, and easiest swap into a b12, would be the ca18de. unless you know how to weld...really good...

find yourself a wreaked pulsar from 88-89 or something that has a 1.8L in it...or just buy a nice one and drive that around, and say adios to the b12, cuzz all this swaping b.s. is really a giant p.i.t.a..

lol, if i had my choice, id go back, save the money i put into my b12 and buy an se-r classic...but thats me...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> ...all this swaping b.s. is really a giant p.i.t.a...



Hahaha....I can't believe I read that coming from you.

Actually, one of the easiest swaps would be an E15ET.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

GA16DE is probably the easiest to do since you can use your tranny and mounts. Then turbo it for more power. Any engine swap will require you to change harness and ECU and even tranny and axles. I would even just try boost the GA16i you have and see if it can handle low boost application.


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

> what's the best swap to do in a GA16i B12?


The cheapest, fastest, and easiest thing to swap would be another ga16i.

However, bang for buck wise, I'm tending towards the CA18DE here. It sounds very suited to this car. Hey, the Pulsar SE had it, why not the sentra?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

EhSteve said:


> I'm tending towards the CA18DE here. It sounds very suited to this car. Hey, the Pulsar SE had it, why not the sentra?


And even the sentra had it in other countries ( ie: bennito's B12)


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

that too


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Hahaha....I can't believe I read that coming from you.


well, lets just say its been a long year puting the sr20 in...



Myetball said:


> Actually, one of the easiest swaps would be an E15ET.


hell yeah, id n/a the hell outa it than boost the hell out of it...

or you can always n/a the hell out of yoru ga and NOS the hell out of that


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Mervic said:


> GA16DE is probably the easiest to do since you can use your tranny and mounts. Then turbo it for more power. Any engine swap will require you to change harness and ECU and even tranny and axles. I would even just try boost the GA16i you have and see if it can handle low boost application.


you'll have to change ecu's and engine harness yes, but not the main harness, dont make the same mistake as me and tear out your main b12 harness, i fuc$ed the inside of my car up doing that.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> you'll have to change ecu's and engine harness yes, but not the main harness, dont make the same mistake as me and tear out your main b12 harness, i fuc$ed the inside of my car up doing that.


 That is correct. According to blownb310, for the GA16DE swap, you have to splice the engine harness to the existing b12 wirings and get rid of the ones that are not needed anymore. IIRC, from old threads, when boost_boy did his first CA18DET swap, he did the wiring one wire at a time.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> or you can always n/a the hell out of yoru ga and NOS the hell out of that


Well, the GA16i isn't much NA, but I asked in the GA16 thread and they said boosting that _would_ be a good idea so I might stick with that for now.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

1989SentraOK said:


> Well, the GA16i isn't much NA, but I asked in the GA16 thread and they said boosting that _would_ be a good idea so I might stick with that for now.


That engine does like boost I hear. The Ca is just a better engine though. I've owned Sentra's with both so I know. It is much more sophistocated and not easy to fuck around with. I'm just starting to vaguely understand mine after almost a year ownning it. (Don't tell the GA heads, they already are so touchy about SR comparisons)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> That engine does like boost I hear. The Ca is just a better engine though. I've owned Sentra's with both so I know. It is much more sophistocated and not easy to fuck around with. I'm just starting to vaguely understand mine after almost a year ownning it. (Don't tell the GA heads, they already are so touchy about SR comparisons)


The easiest swap (to me) would be the E15T for an immediate performance upgrade for the 87-88 B12 models or the 16 valve GA15 for the 89-90 models for the low budget builder. But the big baller that can be done with out the nast headache will be the CA18DET with a standalone ecu.

Dee


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

so I got my hands on a GA16DE. so I just need the ECU and wiring?


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

The GA16DE be the simplest, because he already has the tranny, mounts, and axles. Wouldn't the GA16DE be much cheaper because it was the base engine for sentras in the early 90's? 

I vote GA16DE, then latter GA16DET.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Not to mention, easy to get parts.


----------

